# I think my hobby is getting out of hand!



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Just finished organising my detailing kit. The shelf with the 5L cans on is 3 deep.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That stuff will last you till you retire, that's when you will have finished the mortgage on it


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> That stuff will last you till you retire, that's when you will have finished the mortgage on it


Fortunately I got some good deals. That 25L of Snow Foam only cost £20 and I have been quite impressed with its performance.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What snow foam is it fella, I can't see it in your picture 25 litre sounds a very good deal, where was this deal? Is the deal still available and with whom?


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> What snow foam is it fella, I can't see it in your picture 25 litre sounds a very good deal, where was this deal? Is the deal still available and with whom?


Its the big green one with the tap on it. I got it from Halfords on the 3 for 2 offer.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

qualar said:


> Its the big green one with the tap on it. I got it from Halfords on the 3 for 2 offer.


I will check it out, cheers :thumb:


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I will check it out, cheers :thumb:


Snow Foam


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

You my friend .... have a serious problem! Nice stash :thumb:


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Love that red trolly thing. Could do with kne of those myself.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

quality mate! luving the labels on all the spray bottles, need some myself to help identify everything!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is some collection there.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

I noticed the labels too! They from autosmart themselves?


----------



## kcass (Aug 24, 2010)

nice collection mate


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I've got that trolley, not bad for £30-£40....


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

The trolley cost me £25 and I fitted foam to hold the bottles in place.

I printed the labels on Avery transparent laser labels.


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

OMG....it's ok help is here! I've booked you in to see the Detailing Doctor tomorrow at 4:30pm !!


----------



## kobe (Aug 12, 2014)

is this a shop? lol


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

can you afford a car with all that?


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

You calling that getting outta hand give over!
Getting out of control is when there's no nook or cranny left in the home for you to store your stuff.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Great collection mate and also a great trolly jack you've got  ive got a few SGS bits including jack, stands and tool chest and its great quality stuff


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I thought I was the only one who bought 5l tubs of products then decanted them into smaller bottles, much cheaper to do it that way in the long run. I've got all my my cloths splits up so have a box for drying towels, one for wax, one for polish, one for glass/interior, one for wheels etc. etc. they are all the clear shoebox style though so don't take up loads of extra space - only used them because they were cheap in asda @£2 each.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

qualar said:


> Its the big green one with the tap on it. I got it from Halfords on the 3 for 2 offer.


Is it LSP safe? Or does it strip everything?


----------



## qualar (Apr 12, 2014)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Is it LSP safe? Or does it strip everything?


According to this link it is LSP safe.

It foams up much better than shown in the review when you use a proper foam lance. It is very think I may try a do a video if I get the chance.

This 25L container is just Demon Wash in a trade size. Considering it costs 12.00 for 2L on Amazon. I am more than pleased at 20.00 for 25L.


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

You've got it bad mate,:thumb:


----------

